# Netflix



## Bkane22 (Dec 12, 2010)

So if I have a Netflix account and I use the wii to stream it to my tv, is it possible for a friend to use the same Netflix account at his house using a Vizio tv with Internet apps?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am sure that would be against Netflix rules.

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

They'll likely cancel the account if you tried.


----------



## jbcohen (Oct 8, 2010)

Technologically yes but legally no.


----------

